
Upside Raises $1.1M to Help Investment Advisors Compete Against Robo-Advisors - juneyham
http://www.upsideadvisor.com/blog/upside-raises-1m-to-help-investment-advisors-compete-against-robo-advisors
======
bradurani
Let the battle begin!

------
linhwin
Way to go Upside!

